# any Cosplay-ers, & or convention junkys present?



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

Upon my conversation with a nice gent from HF I got on the subject of Cosplay and that flicked a switch for me... good topic for discussion I think.

Any of you wonderful peeps into Cosplay or other conventions involving costumes? attended or observed? 

The only convention I have ever been to is Blizzcon at the Anaheim convention Center in L.A. CA. in 2010. 

.... which brings me t yet another good topic.... 

Any of you play video games produced by Blizzard Entertainment? (World of Warcraft, Diablo, StarCraft... ?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I used to play Wow 16+ hours a day....yeah, it was like that. Now, I'm lucky if I play that much in a month.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Went to my first Con last month. Fandomfest/Fright Night Horror Weekend. There wasn't a whole lot of Cosplay there but it was pretty cool. Thinking about hitting WizardWorld in Nashville next month. And I am soooooo not a game player. No hand - eye coordination! My kids amaze me with their gaming abilities.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I've played games that my kids play we played Diablo when my son was 9 and now revisit it at 21. Runescape for several years with them, Starcraft and Warcraft. Some things don't change where ever you are. My daughter would hit me up on Runescape for gold to buy new outfits and son always borrowed my rarest item and forgets to return them. It's a good time.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

My 16 year old daughter is a cosplayer (and by default, I help her with her costumes and may have got her into anime...), and I used to play a few on-line games, but mostly play off-line games, now.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Long time cosplayer. I actually got paid to do it back in the 90's, I was Rogue in a group of X-Men cosplayers and we got to do lots of comicons as well as these smaller mall shows. It was a blast interacting with kids. I won a lot of contests (like in Wizard when it was still an actual magazine) and wrote cosplay articles. I model still a lot for artists (I've been everyone from Scarlett Witch to Vampirella). I still cosplay at comicons, but mostly now it's my own character, VooDoo Baby, although last year I did do Scarlett Witch at the Pittsburgh Comicon since Stan Lee was there. I got to be the cover model for the long ago successful bad girl comic, Razor, a lot of fun! Here I am as the Scarlet Witch:


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Like the costume (but it won't be one you'll be wearing for a while judging by your recent announcement)


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------

